# Looking for a cool old bike



## teisco (Dec 13, 2018)

Like to find one close to Waterloo Iowa...50's fat tire tank or 60's, 70's, 80's Italian touring. Must be cool or unique. And close


----------



## unregistered (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm in Ames and have this. Guarantee you won't find another. Would do $450 local sale:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...original-strandie-klunker-500-shipped.144021/


----------



## JOEL (Dec 13, 2018)

Reynolds 531 campy equipped Ted Williams Free Spirit. Shipping available.


----------



## Kato (Dec 13, 2018)

Not close but the $400 includes shipped to your door........and it's a kool bike for the $$$

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1951-schwinn-hornet-400-shipped.140865/


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 13, 2018)

Sounds like this may still be available, even though it's farther than you may want

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1949-schwinn-b6.139984/

Purists cringe but it's wicked kewl.


----------



## teisco (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks for the offers guys...still not quite what I am looking for yet...tank is a must for 50's bike,,,early Italian with Campy is also in the must have list...I will step up for the right bike.


----------



## mymikesbikes (Dec 15, 2018)

What size frame are you looking for in the Italian style bike??


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 15, 2018)

What about a Maserati?
Not really a touring bike, but nice and rare.
Campagnolo, need overhaul.
500$ shipped


----------



## teisco (Dec 17, 2018)

Cool,,very interesting. What I am looking for,,,chrome lugs,,Campy,,low standover (31 or so) and interesting name.


----------



## mymikesbikes (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you.  I built this one to keep as a daily rider, but I went in a different way.  So she's up for sale.  The frame is 50cm. top tube is 52cm and stand over is 76cm.  She is full Campy Super Record.  The wheels were rebuilt and have large flange hubs, 36 hole.  Everything has been replaced, cables, brake pads etc...  She has a new Brook B17 leather saddle.  I'm asking 2,000 but open to offers.  There is free shipping.


----------

